

Cyberattacks Are Retaliation for Pressure on WikiLeaks - vchien
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/09/world/09wiki.html

======
gasull
The title is anything but descriptive ("WikiLeaks - MasterCard Website" at the
moment of writing).

